# About to take the biggest break of my life...



## Stefanos (Dec 10, 2008)

Dear All,
I am a 26 years old, after spending 3 year studying and 6 years working the hectic life of London have decided to take a 6 month break by moving to Cyprus. May I add I grew up in Greece so hopefully the Greek language will not be the problem. What I am worried about is work… In London I worked as an engineer for the London Underground and I seriously doubt any such opportunities will arise, given the absence of anything rail related. Should I try to arrange interviews before hand or should I just show up looking for work?

May I add ,I am not looking for anything that important...A job enough to feel some value but adequate pay to enjoy myself...No career aspirations.

How much would to rent a simple place out there?


Any comments would be much appreciated.

S.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Stefanos said:


> Dear All,
> I am a 26 years old, after spending 3 year studying and 6 years working the hectic life of London have decided to take a 6 month break by moving to Cyprus. May I add I grew up in Greece so hopefully the Greek language will not be the problem. What I am worried about is work… In London I worked as an engineer for the London Underground and I seriously doubt any such opportunities will arise, given the absence of anything rail related. Should I try to arrange interviews before hand or should I just show up looking for work?
> 
> May I add ,I am not looking for anything that important...A job enough to feel some value but adequate pay to enjoy myself...No career aspirations.
> ...



Its much easier to find a job once you are here although jobs in general are not so easy to find at the moment.
When you ask how much a simple place to rent would be that would depend on what sort of place and where you want to be.
For instance if you want to be in Limassol you will pay a lot more than in Paphos and of course a studio would much cheaper than a 1 or 2 bed apartment.
A little more information would help us to answer your questions.

regards Veronica


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Stefanos!

My husband tried arranging work interviews when we were still in Northern Ireland and found it extremely difficult. Employers really don't want to arrange an interview with someone who may or may not be coming to their country. Even though we had flights etc booked, employers just didnt seem interested, so I definately think it is best to arrive then say 'here I am, have you any work?!'

Also, he spent ages emailing off CVs with no response til a Cypriot friend of ours told us we need to give a CV face to face as this is the way it is done here.
Sure enough that is how Norm got his current job. 
(Or maybe it was just Irish Luck!)

Good luck!
Steph


----------

